# سلسلة Introduction to drilling engineering الجزء الأول



## thunderspeed (31 يناير 2012)

اليكم اخوانى بعض التجميعات و الملاحظات باستخدام اللغة العربية و الانجليزية معا للتبسيط

ستوجه هذه السلسلة ان شاء الله لهدف التعرف على هندسة الحفر للمبتدئين


ملحوظة هامة
المعلومات الموجودة بالسلسلة هى مجرد تجميع وترجمات فى بعض الأحيان من كورسات و قراءات و كتب و فيديوهات .

ارجو التقييم من الاعضاء 
و ابداء الرأى فى استمرار السلسلة أم لا


----------



## eliker bahij (6 مايو 2012)

Thanks for you .


----------



## dz-batna (6 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

